# turbo trainer



## Aiden_23 (17 Oct 2012)

Anyone got a turbo trainer lying around gathering dust that they would be up for selling? Looking for it to be posted but obviously would be expecting this in the price.


----------



## Carl Wilcock (4 Nov 2012)

I have 2 month old Elite Parabolic rollers for sale, £100 plus postage (currently £199 in Halfords)


----------



## Phaeton (5 Nov 2012)

Are you still wanting a Turbo? I've just bought some rollers & need to recover some cash?

Alan...


----------



## Dangermouse (8 Nov 2012)

Alan, if you still have the turbo and Aiden isnt interested, I may be


----------



## Phaeton (8 Nov 2012)

To be able to sell something to my all time favourite cartoon character would be an honour  That & Aiden has never responded.

Alan...


----------



## Servicemycycle (13 Nov 2012)

Ive also got a turbo im looking to sell


----------



## Phaeton (17 Nov 2012)

Mine has sold.

Alan...


----------



## goo_mason (26 Nov 2012)

Servicemycycle said:


> Ive also got a turbo im looking to sell


Can you PM me the details? Looking to get myself one for Christmas!


----------

